# Outlook-Termin aus Java-Anwendung



## vanToom (13. September 2006)

Tag Leute!
Ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich möchte gerne aus einem Java-Programm einen neuen Outlook-Termin erstellen. Das funktioniert auch mittels Befehlszeilenaufruf " /c ipm.appointment" ganz gut. Nur möchte ich noch gerne das Datum für den Termin vorbelegen. Es gibt z.B.: den Parameter /m mit dem man eine EMailAdresse setzen kann. Leider hab ich so einen Parameter für mein Problem nicht gefunden.
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, diesen Termin vorzubelegen? 
Oder hat jemand eine besser Idee, aus dem Java-Programm einen OutlookTermin zu öffnen?

Vielen Danke

Grüsse
VanToom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. September 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/206568-outlook-steuern-mit-java.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## vanToom (13. September 2006)

Hallo Tom!
Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort und den ersten Hinweis. 
Dein Beispiel hast du ja mit der SWT-Bibliothek gemacht.
Ich muss allerdings in meiner Anwendung Swing-Oberflächen verwenden und es sollte sich bei klicken auf einen Button ein Outlook-Termin öffnen. 
Gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten oder geht das wirklich nur über SWT?

vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen!

Grüsse
VanToom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. September 2006)

Hallo!

Da gibts natürlich mehrere Möglichkeiten... neben SWT wäre beispielsweise eine weitere die einfach jacob (http://danadler.com/jacob/) zu verwenden.

Gruß Tom


----------

